# Ambrosia - Juice Reviews



## Maxxis (9/11/15)

Hi all. 

New international range in SA from Ambrosia. 

Will be reviewing all 10 in the range. 

First up is Iris

Something foreign for a change. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (16/11/15)

Some more amazing vapes from Ambrosia! Mango and cream to keep you happy all summer long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (7/12/15)

A good old honest RY4. This changed my mind about the flavour completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

